# 17" Rhomb



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

Looks like i need a new tank.









arrived very healthy, Thanks to Cichlid City.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

good lord!!!!!
take another pic with your hand or something by the fish so we can get an idea of how big he really is
very nice!!


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

as per request.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

WOW that this is amazing how much you pay 700 800 ? Anyway congrats amazing fish














what size tank is he in now ?


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

damn .........................
he is a monster


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

he is in good nick, you must be proud!


----------



## raymond999 (Jun 19, 2006)

that thing is huge


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

It's appearing terrible.. Very nice..


----------



## metehan (Mar 14, 2004)

Super..!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sweet monster. got any full tank pics?


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

O my god.....so big! Really nice job!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

thats insane!!! nice pickup!


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

looking VERY nice.......

lets have some more pics..... what size tank you planning for that guy?

I think a large Rhom in every collection is a must....

hows the group I sold you? I finally put together another mixed group of all 
the pygos (except supers)

sweet arse fish!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

biggest rhom i think














cichlid city is great


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Canso said:


> Looks like i need a new tank.:laugh:
> 
> arrived very healthy, Thanks to Cichlid City.


Its a beaut! I just missed out on it! Congrats!


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

You REALLY need to post a feedingvideo  so we can se what those jaws can do


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

all the giant p's are in canada


----------



## Σņįġmã (Mar 25, 2006)

say no more


----------



## shredder_fury (Aug 25, 2006)

Σņįġmã said:


> say no more


 wow that thing is amazing,,to say the least--congrats!!! yea it would be neat to see a vid of the monster!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

foo shure the best lookin big rhom ive ever seen....... iam jellous


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

a-ronn said:


> WOW that this is amazing how much you pay 700 800 ?


I would guess $1100-1500. The last one I saw brought into Canada was $1500. It was the other choice I had when I bought mine. I just never had the space for him. Anyway it's not our business what you paid. I always find that a funny question.

Whatever you paid it was well worth it in my opinion. Very rare specimin. Most of these die in transit.

Very nice Canso!!!!


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Very nice rhom..a full tank shot would be nice.
It looks really clean for being just shipped to you at
that size they useally come in a bit ruff.
Nice purchase!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

imo what we pay for these fish just signifies their rarity... i dont have a problem at all letting people know what my animals are worth--- it helps most understand that its a rhom and just not some fish you can find at petsmart


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

rocker said:


> all the giant p's are in canada


and there are more on there way


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Amazing specimen... congrats







!


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

Very Nice, he's Huge!!


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

Dr Exum said:


> Looks like i need a new tank.:laugh:
> 
> arrived very healthy, Thanks to Cichlid City.


Its a beaut! I just missed out on it! Congrats!








[/quote]

My first fish never made it threw transit, he was about 15"
When I saw this guy, I couldn't pass him up.
I am lucky to have Cichlid City so close, it was a 25min drive to bring him home.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

Pat said:


> WOW that this is amazing how much you pay 700 800 ?


I would guess $1100-1500. The last one I saw brought into Canada was $1500. It was the other choice I had when I bought mine. I just never had the space for him. Anyway it's not our business what you paid. I always find that a funny question.

Whatever you paid it was well worth it in my opinion. Very rare specimin. Most of these die in transit.

Very nice Canso!!!!
[/quote]
Yes, he had a price tag that went with his size, you guy's are the only ones that understand what fish like this are worth.

because I picked up my fish I think he gave me a great deal.

here is my pic with a tape measure, but he moved. You guy's get the idea.

I will get the full tank shots up shortly.


----------



## ak47soulja (Jun 11, 2006)

sweeeet @ss rhom


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

and dont mind takin him outa water like that.........thats stress mon,,


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

he was tranquilized, very easy to handle. now that he is awake i wouldn't dare touch him.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

how is his temperment?
is he aggressive or is it to soon


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

redrum781 said:


> how is his temperment?
> is he aggressive or is it to soon


It will take a good month for him to settle in and start showing his true colors. That was my experience with a huge rhom right out of the wild. He may be very skittish to start.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Pat said:


> how is his temperment?
> is he aggressive or is it to soon


It will take a good month for him to settle in and start showing his true colors. That was my experience with a huge rhom right out of the wild. He may be very skittish to start.
[/quote]
that is what i thought, just curious


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Canso said:


> WOW that this is amazing how much you pay 700 800 ?


I would guess $1100-1500. The last one I saw brought into Canada was $1500. It was the other choice I had when I bought mine. I just never had the space for him. Anyway it's not our business what you paid. I always find that a funny question.

Whatever you paid it was well worth it in my opinion. Very rare specimin. Most of these die in transit.

Very nice Canso!!!!
[/quote]
Yes, he had a price tag that went with his size, you guy's are the only ones that understand what fish like this are worth.

because I picked up my fish I think he gave me a great deal.

here is my pic with a tape measure, but he moved. You guy's get the idea.

I will get the full tank shots up shortly.
[/quote]
he looks all of 17.5ins , hope we see plenty of pics of this fish, is it peruvian or venezuelan?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Beautiful looking rhom... one day I will have to add a monster rhom to my collection.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

Pat said:


> how is his temperment?
> is he aggressive or is it to soon


It will take a good month for him to settle in and start showing his true colors. That was my experience with a huge rhom right out of the wild. He may be very skittish to start.
[/quote]
he hasn't eaten yet, but has 3 convict freinds in the tank with him. I see him eyeing them up and moves towards them, but nothin. Like Pat said, it will take time.

Hey locust

he is a Peruvian


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

locust said:


> WOW that this is amazing how much you pay 700 800 ?


I would guess $1100-1500. The last one I saw brought into Canada was $1500. It was the other choice I had when I bought mine. I just never had the space for him. Anyway it's not our business what you paid. I always find that a funny question.

Whatever you paid it was well worth it in my opinion. Very rare specimin. Most of these die in transit.

Very nice Canso!!!!
[/quote]
Yes, he had a price tag that went with his size, you guy's are the only ones that understand what fish like this are worth.

because I picked up my fish I think he gave me a great deal.

here is my pic with a tape measure, but he moved. You guy's get the idea.

I will get the full tank shots up shortly.
[/quote]
he looks all of 17.5ins , hope we see plenty of pics of this fish, is it peruvian or venezuelan?
[/quote]

Its Peruvian, they don't currently ship out rhoms this size from Venezuela! Atleast, this was my impression that i got from Gregg though maybe I heard wrong!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Canso said:


> he was tranquilized, very easy to handle. now that he is awake i wouldn't dare touch him.


my bad,,, so u gotta trank all big rhoms befor shipin?


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

cueball said:


> he was tranquilized, very easy to handle. now that he is awake i wouldn't dare touch him.


my bad,,, so u gotta trank all big rhoms befor shipin?
[/quote]

How do you tranquilize that kind of monster? :S I would be scared as hell


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice looking monster


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Mikos said:


> he was tranquilized, very easy to handle. now that he is awake i wouldn't dare touch him.


my bad,,, so u gotta trank all big rhoms befor shipin?
[/quote]

How do you tranquilize that kind of monster? :S I would be scared as hell
[/quote]
ya thats what i was wonderin do thay stick the fish or put somthin in the water?


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

they put somthing in the water, this guy wouldn't go.

he put double the amount that he normally uses but we still had to wait a good 20mins before he was dosey.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

I know what he uses. I gave him the recipe. Hee Hee.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

holy crap what a fish, very very impressive


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Very Very nice


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nice big boy!


----------



## symonpll (Aug 8, 2005)

Lovely Rhomster!!!

Symon


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

wow


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Man that thing is a beast. Nice fish.
E


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

seems like canadian p's are bigger than the americans!


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

a beast of a fish!!!!

rock on man... glad to see you finally got him

cheers
jones


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

great looking rhomb


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

thats fuckin amazing man! hopefully in 18- 20 years my babies will grow to look something like that.... i wonder how many years that fish has been around, and even more than that i wonder how many other fishies lives he has STOLEN mercilously..... what is his feeding regimine once he starts eating? and i am sure you know this but, my rhoms flip shiz over salmon, and i just started using garlic guard on everything else... lovin it


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Mikos said:


> he was tranquilized, very easy to handle. now that he is awake i wouldn't dare touch him.


my bad,,, so u gotta trank all big rhoms befor shipin?
[/quote]

How do you tranquilize that kind of monster? :S I would be scared as hell
[/quote]

yea, i am curious to know as well


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

the guys at chcilid city are the greatest the ddid the same for my 14" diamond and my caribe







,its this chemical they use to make the fich all woozy gives off a wird smell


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

bob351 said:


> the guys at chcilid city are the greatest the ddid the same for my 14" diamond and my caribe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it does smell funny. But works like a charm.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

black_piranha said:


> seems like canadian p's are bigger than the americans!


Yes our fish love the cold..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

bob351 said:


> all the giant p's are in canada


and there are more on there way








[/quote]

no they're in south america DUH!


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

It's hard to get bigger then 10 inch in Quebec Canada


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Thats a huge BITCH


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

The Rhom King.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ant full tank shots?


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

Blackdude said:


> ant full tank shots?


full tank shots commin, just finishing his new 180gal.


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

Canso said:


> just finishing his new 180gal.


sweet!!!
hows his pimple doing?


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

Humanburger said:


> just finishing his new 180gal.


sweet!!!
hows his pimple doing?
[/quote]
not very good









I'm performing surgery before the end of the week.
Someone gave me step by step as to what to do.
I will take pics of everything.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

could u possibly give me the step by step instructions? ill wait till i see how u do before i try. iv always been to worried to try it.


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

great looking rhom


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

Canso said:


> not very good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that sucks man, hope that all goes well...

im sure he'll pull threw, doesnt really sound to sever...
cheers
jones


----------



## Danny23 (Sep 23, 2006)

good pickup, thats the bigget one i have seen so far. add more pics...


----------

